# What to pack



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Many of you have helped me massively

Well I arrive a week Monday...

Question though...

What casual clothing do I pack?!

What do guys wear in the evenings in bars /clubs and just general walking about 

Stupid question I know!!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends if you want to blend in you can buy your dishdash when you get here for everyday wear, and the Goutra as well, wear this for the mall and general walking around.

For general bars, fred perry, Ralph Lauren is fine and for high end clubs Gucci, Armani and dior will do as well.

For driving around mosty of us just wrap a porsche or ferrari around us. ;-)


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Or you can just go casual, jeans T'shirts perfectly fine, shorts in the day time but keep them knee length, not like the aka David Bedford one from the 70's. Getting toasty now so you can leave your parka at home. Good luck with the trip.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wear the same as you wear for a night out at home, just leave the cardies and coats behind.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And wearing scarves indoors like this:










is likely to get you stabbed. By me.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

This is one of the misteries of Dubai for me.

Could someone please explain to me why when you go out, say for a friday brunch, men are dressed in casual jeans and T, and women are sporting nice outfits (some even overdoing it with party gowns, not that I'm complaining, just keep em short).

Same in the evening, it feels like men do not need to make any clothing efforts whatsoever, and women do.

On top of being unfair, it also creates a very strange view when you reach most of the bars and restaurants I've been to. Women look nice, and half the men (if not more) look like, well... beggars by contrast...


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

U Ain't meet me yet lol


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Generally I'd say as the UK. Most places are air conditioned so jeans and long sleeved shirts work. A few places are more dressy i.e no jeans/flip flops but that's nothing new if you're from the UK. 

Pack a couple of sweaters and a warm coat in case you have to travel home in winter as you'll be in for a shock.


----------

